# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  How to grant sysadmin permission to SQL Server user ?

## Ric Tee

Hi,

I&#39;m trying to run the Bulk Insert statement but in order for me the run it, i need to have the sysadmin permission. Can someone show me  how to grant sysadmin permission to my SQL Server user? This is really urgent. Thank you in advance.

----------


## Markus

Are you sure you want to give Sysadmin rights to normal users ? It involves much more rights than just bulk insert. If you use an job for your data import you can better make the sa account owner of the job.

Anyway if you&#39;d like to take the risk here&#39;s the statement:

exec sp_addsrvrolemember N&#39;USER1&#39;, sysadmin

Markus



------------
Ric Tee at 7/26/01 11:27:34 PM

Hi,

I&#39;m trying to run the Bulk Insert statement but in order for me the run it, i need to have the sysadmin permission. Can someone show me  how to grant sysadmin permission to my SQL Server user? This is really urgent. Thank you in advance.

----------

